# FIFIA Womans World Cup in Canada: 2015



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't think theres a lot of soccer interest here but I thought it was worth a shot. Is anyone going to see any of the FIFA Womans World Cup matches? They're having group match, round of 16 and quarter final games here in Ottawa. I'm thinking about buying tickets for my wife and I to go see a game. Just wondering if anyone else has?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

didn't even know it was going on.
Canada is great at getting D-list sports events that the world generally doesn't care about ie Pan Am Games.

But nice that you support womens sport. Have fun!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I attended a few matches of the FIFA U-19 Women's World Championship back in 2002 here in Edmonton and it was pretty enjoyable despite not being a soccer fan. Pretty cool that half of the World Cup team was on that same team I watched a dozen years ago.

We have a few matches involving Canada in the coming weeks being hosted at Commonwealth Stadium and we just might head down there to cheer on the girls, we'll see what's going on.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

In a word, no. Too boring.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> In a word, no. Too boring.


Yeah. As usual with your posts, thanks for nothing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> In a word, no. Too boring.


Soccer... boring?? ....certainly not for millions of others around the world !!:stirpot:

I enjoy watching it very much.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

In Canada, we tend to compare every other sport to hockey. By that comparison, every other sport is slow (except for lacrosse).

I've found though that watching a sport live and watching it on television are two different experiences. I used to hate watching baseball, for example, until I went to a Canadians game with a friend who was a systems administrator at Global Television. One of the local sportscasters, who happened to be an ex-pro player, sat down with us to watch the game. He described a whole different field out there that the one I was witnessing. Small player movements and silent signals took on a whole new meaning for me and the game that seemed to take forever for anything to happen was suddenly filled with all kinds of things to watch for.

I find soccer to be similar in that there is so much more going on on the field than what meets the uninitiated eye.

I most likely won't be attending any of the FIFA Womens' games but I definitely will if invited to join someone.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I love soccer.

I bought 4 passes that include 4 games in Vancouver. Cost an arm and a leg. One of the games is a final 16 match and I think a semi-final match. Sadly I'm having surgery next week and will be hospitalized for most of the games! My wife and kids will be able to attend. I'll be drugged up and unaware. (Sad face) I was really looking forward to it. I went to the women's Team Canada exhibition game (I think it was last year) and it was awesome. Christine Sinclair is a beast on the pitch. She sure stands out.

I'm a big Whitecaps Fan as well. I've been meaning to get seasons tickets for the past couple of years but something always seems to come up. My in laws have some so we occasionally get tickets from them or buy them off of other seasons ticket holders.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

We have a warm up game tonight at Tim Hortons Field. Canada vs England. The game's sold out. It should be a good match.
I'll probably catch it on TV.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I didn't realize it was taking place in so many locations across Canada. Edmonton has been advertising the heck out of it for 6 months already, I thought it was the only venue.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Soccer... boring?? ....certainly not for millions of others around the world !!:stirpot:
> 
> I enjoy watching it very much.
> 
> ...


Yes, but they are all wrong! You know the old saying, "I am right where millions are wrong". 

I understand how people can like it. It's usually what we are brought up with so I don't understand all the nuances of the game. I love baseball but that's because I used to play and I understand all the strategies and the cat and mouse games within the game itself but to people who don't understand those things, it's worse than watching paint dry.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> In Canada, we tend to compare every other sport to hockey. By that comparison, every other sport is slow (except for lacrosse).
> 
> I've found though that watching a sport live and watching it on television are two different experiences. I used to hate watching baseball, for example, until I went to a Canadians game with a friend who was a systems administrator at Global Television. One of the local sportscasters, who happened to be an ex-pro player, sat down with us to watch the game. He described a whole different field out there that the one I was witnessing. Small player movements and silent signals took on a whole new meaning for me and the game that seemed to take forever for anything to happen was suddenly filled with all kinds of things to watch for.
> 
> ...


Soccer itself isn't boring. But I do find professional soccer boring. The field needs to be smaller or more players or something. And goalies have almost no value.
But it's not alone. Professional baseball is boring for me to watch....the pros have it too perfect, so there's rarely any thing other than strikeouts /popups and easy line drives. It's more fun when kids play it.....stretching base hits, run-downs, errors, all make the game more entertaining.
mens tennis is the same thing...it's all decided by powerful serves and the ability to stay in bounds. At least women's tennis has long rally's.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> Yes, but they are all wrong! You know the old saying, "I am right where millions are wrong".
> 
> I understand how people can like it. It's usually what we are brought up with so I don't understand all the nuances of the game. I love baseball but that's because I used to play and I understand all the strategies and the cat and mouse games within the game itself but to people who don't understand those things, it's worse than watching paint dry.


I don't buy into that. It's popularity is driven by 3rd world countries. Sure if you're sitting in a hut all day long, anything would seem fun. Rice is the worlds most popular food also, but it ain't so great. Noone wishes they had more rice.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> At least women's tennis has long rally's.


and short skirts.

Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

dtsaudio said:


> and short skirts.
> _And guttural grunting_.
> Sorry couldn't help myself.


 Fixed  :smile-new:


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

No, but I am tempted to boycott the sponsors (unless they're from Israel, because doing so may constitute a hate crime)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not into soccer that much--but for things like this, I'll follow along (& since I work with some certifiably soccer crazy people I'll actually follow it in some form or other)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For me, soccer is painfully boring. It's also funny for me to see how seriously people take it. Basketball may be even worse.

But then again, I'm less and less interested in sports in general these days.

Spending a few hours watching a sporting event is a rare thing for me.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Love soccer. Probably not buying any tickets for the games in Ottawa, but will be watching most of the games on TV. I have high hopes for this women's team. Hopefully they have a chance to win it all. It would be fitting for the career of Christine Sinclair, arguably one of the best female soccer player in the world. She's one of a kind and the best soccer player Canada has ever produced.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> In Canada, we tend to compare every other sport to hockey. By that comparison, every other sport is slow (except for lacrosse).
> 
> I've found though that watching a sport live and watching it on television are two different experiences. I used to hate watching baseball, for example, until I went to a Canadians game with a friend who was a systems administrator at Global Television. One of the local sportscasters, who happened to be an ex-pro player, sat down with us to watch the game. He described a whole different field out there that the one I was witnessing. Small player movements and silent signals took on a whole new meaning for me and the game that seemed to take forever for anything to happen was suddenly filled with all kinds of things to watch for.
> 
> ...


The Beautiful Game compared to hockey. No comparison.....soccer every time. If it fits into the schedule I might take the grand daughters to one of the games in Vancouver. Would be nice if Canada was playing. As far as the world not caring about, I believe that there is a bigger fan base world wide for soccer than hockey. And the fans are more fanatical.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, but they are all wrong! You know the old saying, "I am right where millions are wrong".
> 
> I understand how people can like it. It's usually what we are brought up with so I don't understand all the nuances of the game. I love baseball but that's because I used to play and I understand all the strategies and the cat and mouse games within the game itself but to people who don't understand those things, it's worse than watching paint dry.


There is a saying Stead " If I got to explain etc." ......go to a game with a bunch of Brits, Aussies, Portuguese and enjoy yourself. Be prepared to duck


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Soccer itself isn't boring. But I do find professional soccer boring. The field needs to be smaller or more players or something. And goalies have almost no value.
> But it's not alone. Professional baseball is boring for me to watch....the pros have it too perfect, so there's rarely any thing other than strikeouts /popups and easy line drives. It's more fun when kids play it.....stretching base hits, run-downs, errors, all make the game more entertaining.
> mens tennis is the same thing...it's all decided by powerful serves and the ability to stay in bounds. At least women's tennis has long rally's.
> 
> ...


Yup, they're sitting in huts in Manchester and Madrid and Sidney and Edmonton and Vancouver and a lot of other 3rd world places.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I was about to post something about that reference to 3rd world countries. LOL Here are the top 15 Soccer countries, except for Brazil, none of these countries can be considered '3rd world' which is itself an outdated way of describing poor countries but that's for another topic.

1 Germany 
2 Argentina 
3 Belgium 
4 Colombia 
5 Brazil 
6 Netherlands 
7 Portugal 
8 Uruguay 
9 Switzerland 
10 Spain 
11 France 
12 Romania 
13 Italy 
14 England 
15 Costa Rica


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Yup, they're sitting in huts in Manchester and Madrid and Sidney and Edmonton and Vancouver and a lot of other 3rd world places.


Ahh yes. Edmonton and Vancouver. The 2 great soccer Meccas of the world.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Ahh yes. Edmonton and Vancouver. The 2 great soccer Meccas of the world.


Damned straight.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I heard that they have already sold 50,000 seats for next Saturday's game.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> I bought 8 of those. We've hosted a number of FIFA events and always get big turnout. Tons of soccer fans in Edmonton.
> 
> Of course if Diablo doesn't like it, then I guess we're all just delusional.


Maybe he should go to a game with Steadfastly.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Oilers' games have been selling out forever...we'll pay for ANY kind of entertainment.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> For me, soccer is painfully boring. It's also funny for me to see how seriously people take it. Basketball may be even worse.


Your post made me think of this. 

Soccer is boring to me because of lack of scoring. Basketball I find boring because of too much scoring and so, lack of drama. I guess I'm hard to satisfy.

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> Maybe he should go to a game with Steadfastly.


We could spend the time doing something worthwhile.......discussing guitars, amps and music.:smile-new:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> We could spend the time doing something worthwhile.......discussing guitars, amps and music.:smile-new:


Maybe you could spend the time reading him reviews off Musicians Friend and passing them off as your own experiences then go silent when he questions you if it actually happened.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Your post made me think of this.
> 
> Soccer is boring to me because of lack of scoring. Basketball I find boring because of too much scoring and so, lack of drama. I guess I'm hard to satisfy.
> 
> ...


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/200px-Red_card.svg_zpsqtxmiig0.png


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> I bought 8 of those. We've hosted a number of FIFA events and always get big turnout. Tons of soccer fans in Edmonton.
> 
> Of course if Diablo doesn't like it, then I guess we're all just delusional.


Sorry if I offended you. Clearly I should show much more respect for Edmonton and their average attendance at FC Edmonton games of just slightly over 3000 attendees. I suppose the total weight of which, would likely amount to "tons" so you are technically correct, although underwhelming.
true fans of a sport can support a permanent team, not just special events. Toronto learned that lesson with the NFL games they hosted here for the Bills.
Reality check: 3000 heads is about the amount that show up to watch high school kids play hockey in the ohl . It ain't " tons of fans". That obviously wouldn't even support an MLS team, which in other parts of the world, would barely pass as a minor league team compared to the leagues in Europe, South America etc.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It appears for soccer to be successful the area has to have a large influx of people from Europe or S. America where soccer is loved.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> It appears for soccer to be successful the area has to have a large influx of people from Europe or S. America where soccer is loved.


Yep, that must be it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> It appears for soccer to be successful the area has to have a large influx of people from Europe or S. America where soccer is loved.


Agreed, but it also has to be played at school. When a child participates in a sport, (s)he is much more capable of understanding the strategies and skills required when reaching adulthood. Because this is happening more in North America, I can project future growth in the sport over here. 

When I was a child, informal soccer was played among a group of kids in the park without too much knowledge of the rules. Today there are many local leagues where kids are coached and supervised, all the way up to Inter-university competition. Add all the media exposure, and the game will definitely grow in popularity here.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I played soccer growing up in Montreal and then New Brunswick. I never got into hockey. I played baseball (yawn) and European Handball as well. My point is, as an adult, I don't watch hockey, baseball or any other sport besides UFC (let's not get into the whole sport vs human cock-fighting argument please). I watch soccer because I am familiar with the game, the strategies and the teams. It helps that we have an MLS team here in BC with good rivalries with Washington And Oregon teams.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Soccer is popular because it's simple, cheap and easy to put on in comparison to other team sports. Its been the most popular thing for kids and teens in Canada for 10 years if not more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> It appears for soccer to be successful the area has to have a large influx of people from Europe or S. America where soccer is loved.


Add, from every country in the world and you'll be right.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Soccer is popular because it's simple, cheap and easy to put on in comparison to other team sports. Its been the most popular thing for kids and teens in Canada for 10 years if not more.


The low expense is a big draw for parents, especially compared to hockey. The problem I see with young kids is they don't get to touch the ball very much and that is boring for them. It happens in other sports too, even hockey. Parents with several boys in hockey must leave some of the sport poor.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> The low expense is a big draw for parents, especially compared to hockey. The problem I see with young kids is they don't get to touch the ball very much and that is boring for them. It happens in other sports too, even hockey. Parents with several boys in hockey must leave some of the sport poor.


On the soccer topic I'm going to say you're misinformed and out of touch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I love watching curling, because I played it at a fairly high level and enjoy the strategy and shot making involved. But I get how others don't get it. And I still watch a bit of F1 - so I'm a candidate for 'the guy who watchs the two most boring sports every televised'. So take my comments with that in context.

I can't stand watching soccer with others like me that aren't involved in it. I've never played, don't know anyone who has and couldn't be bothered to spend a few minutes trying to get involved. I did watch an important Holland-Sweden match in Holland a decade ago and that was kinda fun, although I couldn't understand the jabbering of the commentator and my relatives. But still, they were sure worked up watching it, and that did make it more fun for me.

The other thing I notice is sports that are often considered boring (like soccer and baseball) have great highlight packages to watch on TV. The 2 minutes of good stuff snipped from the 2.5 hour event.



dtsaudio said:


> We have a warm up game tonight at *Tim Hortons Field.* Canada vs England. The game's sold out. It should be a good match.
> I'll probably catch it on TV.


Sacrilege. Tim Horton's Field should be made out of frozen H2O. Not grass or turf or whatever.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I love watching curling, because I played it at a fairly high level and enjoy the strategy and shot making involved. But I get how others don't get it. And I still watch a bit of F1 - so I'm a candidate for 'the guy who watchs the two most boring sports every televised'. So take my comments with that in context.
> 
> I can't stand watching soccer with others like me that aren't involved in it. I've never played, don't know anyone who has and couldn't be bothered to spend a few minutes trying to get involved. I did watch an important Holland-Sweden match in Holland a decade ago and that was kinda fun, although I couldn't understand the jabbering of the commentator and my relatives. But still, they were sure worked up watching it, and that did make it more fun for me.
> 
> ...


I'm the other end of the scale....soccer is a family sport. Members of my family have been playing the game since before modern soccer started. Charles W Alcock was my Dad's great uncle. I played until I broke my kneecap. I even curled a bit but most curling arenas have a bar and we know where that leads. For a few years when I lived in Vancouver I played hardball, industrial league. I don't find hockey boring, I find it uninteresting and over rated. The bs Edmonton had to go through to get a new arena makes it even more than a joke. But that's the way it goes.
As far as flooding tim horton's field with water....use their coffee. It's not that good for anything else.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I'm the other end of the scale....soccer is a family sport. Members of my family have been playing the game since before modern soccer started. Charles W Alcock was my Dad's great uncle. I played until I broke my kneecap. I even curled a bit but most curling arenas have a bar and we know where that leads. For a few years when I lived in Vancouver I played hardball, industrial league. I don't find hockey boring, I find it uninteresting and over rated. The bs Edmonton had to go through to get a new arena makes it even more than a joke. But that's the way it goes.
> As far as flooding tim horton's field with water....use their coffee. It's not that good for anything else.


Quite honestly, growing up in small town sask, with 2 tele channels, I don't think I was introduced to soccer until I was 8 or 9. By then, hockey curling baseball football were well entrenched. But I recall how we were amazed when this new PE teacher told us we couldn't touch the ball with our hands. We didn't get it - it was years later before I actually saw real football, er...soccer played by people who new what they were doing. 

I don't think I saw cricket till I moved to the coast. An Aussie friend tried to explain it to me while we watched. He may as well have been speaking Cantonese, for as much as I got out of that. Still have no idea what they're trying to do. 


..........and now I'm picturing ice made with coffee. And we thought the yanks had a tough time following a black puck on white ice. Black on black, even us hardcores would struggle. Have to go to white or flourescent pucks, I guess. I'd still take a cup o Timmy's over anything spewed out by a Starbucks though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> How many young kids do you have playing soccer? I have four. I can't say any of them have ever complained about being bored or not touching the ball enough.


I don't but my relatives do. I also used to play in high school. A lot of the kids didn't like playing because of the lack of actually playing with the ball. I was one of them. But I've seen the same thing in hockey, especially with younger kids. The best few players have the puck most of the time and the less talented players just skate back on forth. Kids have a short attention span and get bored easily. I have seen where they take part of the field for the kids, so that helps but it doesn't cure the problem 100%.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Quite honestly, growing up in small town sask, with 2 tele channels, I don't think I was introduced to soccer until I was 8 or 9. By then, hockey curling baseball football were well entrenched. But I recall how we were amazed when this new PE teacher told us we couldn't touch the ball with our hands. We didn't get it - it was years later before I actually saw real football, er...soccer played by people who new what they were doing.
> 
> I don't think I saw cricket till I moved to the coast. An Aussie friend tried to explain it to me while we watched. He may as well have been speaking Cantonese, for as much as I got out of that. Still have no idea what they're trying to do.
> 
> ...


When we moved from Vancouver to Vernon in '55 it was quite a shock to go from t.v. to no t.v.. T.v. came in in 1958 and more or less full time t.v. about 1960. The Essos were the local hockey team and the Panthers were the high school foot ball team. For the most part, up until grade 10, there was baseball and soccer. Take a bunch of kids a split them into two teams on a field.....toss a 10" to 12" ball in the middle and tell them to kick it. That's where it starts. Cricket? Iced coffee.....isn't that the big craze.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry to drag this thread back to the original topic: I just bought tickets for the game in Ottawa on Monday, June 22: 2nd Group B verses 2nd Group F. The fun part is that we dont know what teams will be playing yet. Going to the game with my wife and teenage daughter, so it should be a lot of fun.

Okay, Steadfastly, Diablo etc: Please continue with your inane drivel.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Sorry to drag this thread back to the original topic: I just bought tickets for the game in Ottawa on Monday, June 22: 2nd Group B verses 2nd Group F. The fun part is that we dont know what teams will be playing yet. Going to the game with my wife and teenage daughter, so it should be a lot of fun.
> 
> Okay, Steadfastly, Diablo etc: Please continue with your inane drivel.


Good for you. I might have to call in a few favors to get tickets for the final in Vancouver in July.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I once heard it said that soccer is the next big thing in Canada


and it always will be.


I've been wrong many times when trying to predict what will be popular and what won't.


I would never have thought that basketball or even golf would become so big.


I just don't understand the appeal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;qr6ar3xJL_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr6ar3xJL_Q[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;qr6ar3xJL_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr6ar3xJL_Q[/video]


Now _that _​was not boring.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

That was excellent: I think he had another video on FIFA a while back?

Anyway, as much as I love watching soccer, there is no doubt whatsoever that FIFA is as corrupt as they come. Everyone even remotely connected with the game knows that money talks where FIFA is concerned. Even with the big scandal last week where vice-presidents of FIFA were being arrested, Sepp Blatter still went ahead with the elections to re-elect him. He was re-elected based on all the votes he gets from Africa and Asia. And the corruption will continue until the sponsors start to pull out. Thats when you'll finally see some change.

Luckily though its still the best game best in the World! :applouse:




laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;qr6ar3xJL_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr6ar3xJL_Q[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> I love watching curling, because I played it at a fairly high level and enjoy the strategy and shot making involved.


Another one of the "hate" sports but it gets lots of coverage in Canada because we're very good at it. Personally, I love it too although I've never played it. However, I used to shoot a lot of pool and snooker so I get the angles and blocking shots, likely from that background, which helps me to understand the strategy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I find curling more interesting to watch than soccer or basketball.

I don't understand the scoring, but I've watched a few matches during the Olympics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

My wife and I tried curling for a season.
Keeping your balance takes time and you'll find your shots
being short or sometimes going right through the house.
It's not as easy as it looks.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, I liken it to chess, except the pieces don't always land exactly where you want and you have to change strategy to accommodate.

And then add the prerequisite alcohol consumption - and that's where the skill starts to shine through.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

In curling the bar makes it easy to explain why you forget to release the rock or hang on to your broom.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

53,000+ people watched Canada take China 1-0. Far out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;qr6ar3xJL_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr6ar3xJL_Q[/video]


follow up

[video=youtube;fXyWCQeLxrc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXyWCQeLxrc[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Pretty lame performance by Canada against New Zealand yesterday. If the new New Zealand forward hadn't missed that penalty kick then Canada would probably have gone on to lose 1-0. After watching the Germany-Norway game earlier in the day, and the skills and tactics on display there, I'd wager that Canada have absolutely no chance of progressing beyond teams such as those.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm not a soccer fan but watched the first half because Canada was involved and all that did was reinforce why I'm not a soccer fan. There were 6, maybe 7, total shots in 45 minutes of play?

Guess you had to be there?!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Completely agree, Canada have not shown me anything in those first 2 games that give me hope. Germany and the US look to be far suprior, both tactically and skill level. Norway did a great job against Germany also.



bagpipe said:


> Pretty lame performance by Canada against New Zealand yesterday. If the new New Zealand forward hadn't missed that penalty kick then Canada would probably have gone on to lose 1-0. After watching the Germany-Norway game earlier in the day, and the skills and tactics on display there, I'd wager that Canada have absolutely no chance of progressing beyond teams such as those.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Meanwhile the Blue Jays are winners of 8 straight.:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Speaking of a boring game, lovable sure but also pretty boring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

